# Does my Betta have a tumor? (Pic attached)



## FashionD (Sep 4, 2010)

My betta fish has had a rather large lump on his side for the past couple of months. It just kept growing. Now within 3 weeks, another one has popped up (the one closest to his face). I can tell the lumps weigh him down because he swims slightly weighted on his side. He is still eating and swimming, but does spend a lot of time in one spot. Are these tumors? What's odd, if I feel like they sprouted up when I moved him from my living room to my bedroom. The only difference being is it's dark in my bedroom all day. These lumps couldn't possibly be from a lack of light, could they? His tank is heated between 76 and 82 always.

Thanks for any help or insight! I'm hoping he isn't in pain or suffering.


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

I'm not the most experienced in betta diseases, but that looks like something like dropsy to me... 
http://nippyfish.blogspot.com/2009/05/symptoms-of-dropsy-in-betta-fish.html


----------



## FashionD (Sep 4, 2010)

I thought it might be dropsy, too. However, he doesnt have the pinecone scales. He is bloated, obviously, but in two spots. Isnt dropsy only in stomach region? If it is dropsy, what can i do to treat him?


----------



## karlhague (Aug 9, 2010)

FashionD said:


> I thought it might be dropsy, too. However, he doesnt have the pinecone scales. He is bloated, obviously, but in two spots. Isnt dropsy only in stomach region? If it is dropsy, what can i do to treat him?



Pineconed scales start at end stage dropsy, usualy when the fish pinecones, there isnt much you can do.


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

Bettas live outside in the wild so you should get some lighting from a window. If you have no windows in your room, you should move him to where there is one, because it is a huge waste to have a lightbulb burning all day. You really do need to get him some sunlight. I think Vitamin D is in sunlight and that bump might be from lack of Vitamin D. Good luck!


----------



## LisaC144 (Oct 22, 2009)

What are you feeding him and how often?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## anglnarnld (Aug 27, 2010)

I think your just over feeding him...


----------



## FashionD (Sep 4, 2010)

I feed my betta once a day what he'll eat I about one minute. I feed him a variety of pellets or dried bloodworms. Lately, it doesn't seem like he's been eating that much. Maybe that's part of his sickness?

I honestly don't believe he's bloated due to being overfed. I've had him about 1.5 years and never had this problem.

I will try moving him into a lit room. Thanks for that idea.

I also bought aquarium salts and put them in his tank to de-stress him. If it is dropsy, what is the treatment?


----------



## Phoxly (Jun 14, 2010)

My betta could finish his entire canister of bloodworms in a minute, but considering you have had him so long, I doubt its an overfeeding issue.


----------



## Alex09 (Aug 9, 2010)

It partly looks like he's bloated. Feeding him what he'll eat in one minute is way too much. Fast him for a few days and then feed him 3-4 pellets daily with 1-2 bloodworms twice a week.


----------



## FashionD (Sep 4, 2010)

I actually read you should feed them what they'll eat in 2 min, but I got a feel for what his eating habit was and just gave him about that much in 1 minute. Usually about 3 pellets each feeding. I'm going to try and fast him for 3 days and move him to a more lit area and see how that goes.


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

Definitely looks like tumors ): Just google "betta tumors" on image search, and it looks almost exactly like them. NOT bloat, you can tell when a betta is bloated, and you would have to try extremely hard to bloat a betta this bad without it dying. Plus the issue with TWO bumps. I'm not quite sure what you would do with a betta with tumors, but I don't really think there IS much you can do, other than try to make them happy.


----------



## JorgeBurrito (Sep 2, 2010)

While the lump closer to his head is near his stomach and could potentially be just bloat, the lump further back and more on his side is very likely a tumor. As codered said, sadly there is not too much you can do for him.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Looks like Fish Tuberculosis to me. I would link you to a very informative thread on the matter but as it is on another forum it is against the rules :roll:

I can however post the links posted in that thread

http://www.atlasbooks.com/marktplc/00388mycoarticle.pdf

http://edis.ifas.ufl.edu/vm055

http://www.petfish.net/kb/entry/170/

http://www.suite101.com/article.cfm/aquariums/1770


I'm pretty sure there is nothing you can do if it is in fact TB.


----------

